# L'armée, des vrais fonctionnaires



## TheVerdicts (7 Jul 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je trouve personnellement que les Forces canadiennes sont remplies de vraies fonctionnaires lents et nuisibles à la rentabilité des Forces tant sur le plan financier qu'opérationnel.  C'est vrai ! Oui plusieurs s'en vont en Afghanistan, Bravo sérieusement... d'autres  en mission international (en tour) bravo à vous.  Mais plusieurs membres dans les Forces se "pogne le cul" s'en ai alarmant.  
Personnellement je suis réserviste dans une unité que je nommerai pas.  Toutes les fois où j'ai vue des membres flanner, des classes B être payer à rien faire grassement.... des officiers qui ferment les yeux sur des vieux sergent et adjudant qui font rien.... s'en ai triste... Ce n'est vraiment pas le monde civil d'une entreprise privée, ou la rentabilité se définies par plusieurs choses, rapidité d'exécution, salaire moyen, aucun droit à l'erreur, etc.  C'est certain qu'il ne faut pas mettre tout le monde dans le même bateau... j'en suis conscient, mais maudit que je suis tanner de voir des réservistes Adjudant et Sergent qui font suer les jeunes... souvent à l'université tandis que eux, qui n'ont pas trouver de voix au civil par leur médiocriter, profite du système militaire pour faire des powertrip.... 
Tk, désolé pour ses commentaires peut être désobligeant, j'avais une petite crotte sur le coeur.

Merci
TheVerdicts


----------



## Gontire (8 Jul 2006)

si t'est en boot camp. c'est normal


----------



## Evildef (8 Jul 2006)

Gontire said:
			
		

> si t'est en boot camp. c'est normal



Il a dit à l'unité.


----------



## 1R22eR (8 Jul 2006)

Avec la réserve si il mettrait trop de pression sur tout le monde je crois pas qu'il aurait beaucoup de personne qui resterait dans ce métier quand il ont surement une autre job au civil mais comme partout il a toujours des exception avec des profiteur de système mais ca ce n est pas seulement dans l'armée mais belle et bien partout.


----------



## TheVerdicts (9 Jul 2006)

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi a 100%
Mais quand, cet été, 8 personnes font la tâche de 4 personnes l'été d'avant en tant qu'opérateur radio sur la base Valcartier, ce qui veut dire, des chiffres de 8 heures par jour durant 3 jours, avec 3 jours de congé ... 3 jours on 3 jours off et avoir en plus dans l'été 6 jours de congé, tandis que l'année passé c'était 4 personnes qui faisait des chiffre de 12 heures par jour durant 3 jours pour un total de 48 heures par semaine au lieu de 32 cette années, a jouer au playstation, manger des pops gratuitement c'est ridicule sérieux !
J'en reviens même pas...
8 personnes !!!! 
Sa fait pas loin de 30$ de l'heure pour un simple travail très très ordinaire...
Tk..


----------



## Evildef (9 Jul 2006)

TheVerdicts said:
			
		

> Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi a 100%
> Mais quand, cet été, 8 personnes font la tâche de 4 personnes l'été d'avant en tant qu'opérateur radio sur la base Valcartier, ce qui veut dire, des chiffres de 8 heures par jour durant 3 jours, avec 3 jours de congé ... 3 jours on 3 jours off et avoir en plus dans l'été 6 jours de congé, tandis que l'année passé c'était 4 personnes qui faisait des chiffre de 12 heures par jour durant 3 jours pour un total de 48 heures par semaine au lieu de 32 cette années, a jouer au playstation, manger des pops gratuitement c'est ridicule sérieux !
> J'en reviens même pas...
> 8 personnes !!!!
> ...



Faut bien attirer les gens dans l'armée et pour le moment donner proche 50 000$ par année à quelqu'un qui a un secondaire 3 est leur meilleur appat.


----------



## NiTz (10 Jul 2006)

Parlezmoi en pas! Ca fait presque 3 mois que j'attends pour mon union de faits! 3 mois!!! A date, j'ai signé 4 papiers c'est tout!! J'en reviens pas! Tsé c'est pas si grave parce que c'est retroactif, mais maudit on s'entend tu qu'il ya un problème quelque part? Je te comprends parfaitement! C'est pas tout le monde qui peut assumer des fonctions de leadership, et plusieurs en assument malgré leur incompétence et font des powertrips.. autre chose avec la réserve... en passant j'ai rien contre les réservistes, juste contre leur système : pourquoi est-ce que je vois ici a Kingston des caporals-chefs qui ont 18 ans??? Pis pourquoi lesdits caporals-chefs a peine pubères peuvent me donner des ordres quand ils ont a peu près autant de temps de fait que moi, sauf qu'eux c'est a temps partiel?? Tout ca me dépasse! D'accord,ils ont fait leur cours de chef, qui est pareil que la régul, mais l'expérience et le leadership ils l'ont pas!!


Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## Evildef (10 Jul 2006)

NiTz said:
			
		

> Parlezmoi en pas! Ca fait presque 3 mois que j'attends pour mon union de faits! 3 mois!!! A date, j'ai signé 4 papiers c'est tout!! J'en reviens pas! Tsé c'est pas si grave parce que c'est retroactif, mais maudit on s'entend tu qu'il ya un problème quelque part? Je te comprends parfaitement! C'est pas tout le monde qui peut assumer des fonctions de leadership, et plusieurs en assument malgré leur incompétence et font des powertrips.. autre chose avec la réserve... en passant j'ai rien contre les réservistes, juste contre leur système : pourquoi est-ce que je vois ici a Kingston des caporals-chefs qui ont 18 ans??? Pis pourquoi lesdits caporals-chefs a peine pubères peuvent me donner des ordres quand ils ont a peu près autant de temps de fait que moi, sauf qu'eux c'est a temps partiel?? Tout ca me dépasse! D'accord,ils ont fait leur cours de chef, qui est pareil que la régul, mais l'expérience et le leadership ils l'ont pas!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> ...



Caporal-Chef à 18 ans c impossible


----------



## NiTz (10 Jul 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Caporal-Chef à 18 ans c impossible



C'était une facon de parler en passant..jvoulais juste faire remarquer que la milice monte vraiment vite en grade par rapport a la régulière! Peut etre pas 18 ans mais cplc a 22 ans c'est pas plus normal, non?

Cheers


----------



## Evildef (11 Jul 2006)

C'est à cause du roulement, il faut bien qu'il aille des leaders aussi. La pluparts des réservistes sont des étudiants et ils quittent l'armée à la fin de leurs études.


----------



## pipstah (11 Jul 2006)

pire...voir un soldat qui vient fraichement de recevoir son chevron avant d'arriver sur le cours de chef à 20 ans.... Par contre, on peut être très mature pour son âge. Seul point qui peut-être contestable... l'expérience...

P.S: J'aimerais bien voir les statistiques des forces du monde qui sont présentement en OJT.... il doit y avoir du monde la dedans en maudit!


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2006)

Qu'est ce qui a de mal à être en OJT?  On décide pas d'être en OJT on a pas le choix...

Max


----------



## pipstah (13 Jul 2006)

Y'a rien de mal à ça... C'est juste que l'armé, à mon opinion personelle, enrôle beaucoup de monde comparativement à la capacité de ses écoles à qualifier le monde ce qui fait en sorte que les PON d'attente sont pleins et qu'il y a une tonne d'officiers en OJT un peu partout au point même qu'à certaines places ils refusent du monde en OJT car ils n'ont rien à donner comme tâches.  Va voir comment c'est dans un PON d'attente... les jeunes sont souvent 'down' et c'est difficile de garder le moral pendant ce temps là. Je leur lêves mon chapeau en passant 

Du côté obscure, l'ojt n'est pas nécessairement une formalité dépendamment de ton métier et de ton haut taux de chance. Mon ami a tout de suite tombé sur son cours de langue à St-Jean. Par la suite, il a été faire son cours à Borden de logistique reçoit son posting pour Valcartier pogne ses lt avant de partir... et voilà!

Donc, l'armé est relativement contente d'avoir rempli les positions qui étaient disponnibles. Petit problème c'est que ça prend beaucoup de temps à être qualifié. Finalement, ma question était un peu sarcastique et tu te feras toi-même une bonne idée de ce que c'est d'être en ojt


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Jul 2006)

Je SUIS en OJT...  En tout, je totalise 1 an et quelques poussières d'OJT.  Et je ne me plains pas, j'adore ce que je fais.  J'apprends sur mon métier.

Max


----------



## pipstah (13 Jul 2006)

Tant mieux Max... si au 402 tu as pas mal de chose c'est vraiment bien! Je dirais que tu es vraiment chanceux car c'est souvent les extrêmes qu'on se fait dire. De mon côté, j'en ai profité au max et j'étais un self loading baggage à toutes les fois qui avait une machine qui partait  ;D  T'es en attente de quel cours présentement? Moose Jaw?


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Jul 2006)

J'attend Moose Jaw... Encore 12 mois au moins!  J'ai fait le Self Loading Baggage pendant 3 étés aussi...  50 hrs dans le back seat...  

Max


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (14 Jul 2006)

pipstah a raison a propos des PON d'attente. Il y a 3 ans quand j'etais la, le morale etais tres bas pis on s'assisaient sur des caises de lait (ceux en plastiques). Moi j'ai trouve ca irrealiste car j'arrivais tout juste de mon bmq. Il n'y avait pas grand tasking pour les NCM donc ca rendais les chose plus difficiles. Au moin comme officier c'est quasiment sur d'avoir un OJT, mais comme ncm t'etais mieux de te battre en maudit pour etre sur la liste. 
Jespere que les choses ce sont amiliorer pour les nouvelles recrues. Je suis sur que CFSATE n'etais pas la pire ecole par rapport au PON d'attente alors je dis aux jeunes comme moi de pas se decourager meme si la lumiere n'aparait pas tout de suite au bout du tunnel. 
cheers


----------



## Mertzinger (28 Aug 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Caporal-Chef à 18 ans c impossible


je me suis fait donner mon basic par un chef de 19 ans tout juste... j'avais 22...


----------



## TheVerdicts (4 Oct 2006)

Je voudrais mentionner un point qu'un des membres à mentionné.  Les cours de chef dans la réserve peuvent se faire de fin de semaine.
Une personne que je nommerai pas, à fait son cours de caporal-chef a 20 ans de fin de semaine haha!!!  Je m'excuse, mais c'est tellement loser...Aujourd'hui c'est le pire caporal-chef que j'ai vue, même les recrues ne le respectent pas  :crybaby:
C'est rire de l'armée.
Vive la réserve !


----------



## stefatc (5 Oct 2006)

Salut!

Bon pour commencer je suis un encien blinde du 12iem et j'ai pas peur de dise ce que je pense et je me cacherais pas derriere un je ne dirais pas mon unite par peur que mes amis ou mes boss soient facher apres moi. Je porte mes coluttes donc je suis atc a trenton pour wops!

He oui la reserve c'est pas vraiment les forces a moin que tu sois dans une unite de regul. et meme encore! 

Quand j'etais blinde on lavait et reparait les cougars que la reserve (la c*%$"# de milice sale) prenait presque tout les find de semaines soit entre le vendredi soir au dimanche matin ou midi c'est tout.

Un reserviste est une personne qui veux jouer au soldat et dire aux filles et a sa familles qu'il est un rambo lol!

Oui je sais que c'est pas tout les reservistes qui sont comme sa mais ceux des armes de combats (le vraie terme de milice embarque ici) sont des les pires quelque soit le grade!

Mais il y a une chose que tout le monde doit savoir est '' si tu aime pas ta job pour X raison donne ta release!''

Au plaisir 

stefatc


----------



## pipstah (6 Oct 2006)

stefatc said:
			
		

> He oui la reserve c'est pas vraiment les forces a moin que tu sois dans une unite de regul. et meme encore!
> 
> Un reserviste est une personne qui veux jouer au soldat et dire aux filles et a sa familles qu'il est un rambo lol!
> 
> ...



Salut Stef, je me permet de répondre à ton commentaire car je me sens personellement touché par celui-ci. Je trouves ça dommage qu'encore aujourd'hui il y a des gens qui pensent encore comme ça. C'est certains qu'aujourd'hui c'est difficile, voir même impossible que la milice garde le même niveau de compétence que la régulière.  C'est pour ça que lorsque quelqu'un est attaché pour un tour il doit avoir une période d'entrainement pour se mettre à jour, ce qui est tout à fait normal car le budget de la milice est déficient, selon mon opinion personnel, pour garder le même niveau de compétence.

 Par contre, c'est la c%$/"" de milice sale qui se porte VOLONTAIRE pour aller dans le carré de sable. Juste pour ça je leur lève mon chapeau pour quitter foyer, femme et emploi civil pour aller là-bas. Je n'enlève rien au régulier qui le fait aussi par contre je souligne le volontarisme du réserviste qui est tout à son honneur. Ce milicien permet de justement donner un repos très bien mérité à un régulier qui en a vue certainement trop ou à un dinosaure comme on en voit encore trop souvent dans notre armé.

Pour ce qui est des rambobino, je dirais que c'est attaché simplement au métier de combat et non au fait d'être régulier ou réserviste. 

Effectivement, si t'aimes pas ta job donne ta release!


----------



## stefatc (9 Oct 2006)

Salut pipstah!

Je te remercie de venir me repondre comme tu l'as fait et celon moi tu as de la colone et sur tout pour proteger des chum de la milice!

Chapeau au volontaire reserviste et regulier...! He oui dans ses deux la il y a des volontaires pour aller jouer dans le carre de sable.

Le budget...! Tres grand mot qui veux dire toi en bas (nous les militaires) tu va faire ce que moi en haut (les polititiens) je veux pour etre bien vue!

A ma job je travaille avec des reservistes et sa va tres bien car ils sont d'enciens regulier lol joke mais moi je voulais dire que quand j'etais blinde ben j'ai toujours, moi et mes confreres de travaille, laver et ramasser ce que la milice ne faisait pas.

Donc si tu es reserviste et fier de l'etre tu devrais me conprendre, non!

stefatc!


----------



## JoWade (9 Oct 2006)

NiTz said:
			
		

> C'était une facon de parler en passant..jvoulais juste faire remarquer que la milice monte vraiment vite en grade par rapport a la régulière! Peut etre pas 18 ans mais cplc a 22 ans c'est pas plus normal, non?
> 
> Cheers



J'ai 23 ans, 6 1/2 ans de service dans la MÉLICE avec environ 7-8 exercise avec le 22. Je suis qualifié Cplc, mais je suis tjrs cpl. C'est normal qu'on aille plus vite en grade, on a beaucoup plus de roulement dans nos unité.

Je suis d'accord par exemple que de plus en plus les jeunes recrue ailles dire a tout le monde qu'ils connaissent qui sont qualifiés presque JTF. Moi c mon fun noir d'en voir un dans un club ak ses dogtag sorti qui conte de la BS a tout le monde. J'entre dans son jeux, je le laisse parler pendant un boutte pis apres je lui dit qui je suis et que tout ce qui vient de me dire c de la BS (je le fais meme devant le reste du monde).

Meme chose pour les POUFS de la régul. Moi j'ai travaillé souvent ak la régul pis le seul monde qui me donnait de l'attitude était les novueaux soldats (ca fait genre 6 mois qui sont dans l'armée). Ils me traitent de milicie sale, de guerriers de fin de semaines et tout et tout. Jamais j'ai eu de trouble avec un Cpl ou Cplc, JAMAIS. Ma question est simple: Pourquoi les poufs nous font autant d'attitude quand ca fait même pas 6 mois qui sont dans l'armée pis qu'ils se prennent déja pour des soldats aguerrit? WOW ils ont tiré 5 mags de C7 ...OHHHH


----------



## pipstah (10 Oct 2006)

Salut Stef,
               je ne suis plus de la réserve. J'ai transferré de la milice pour le doux ciel bleu de l'airforce dans la régulière. Je te laisse deviner c'est quoi mon métier mais si je un jours je vais à Trenton, tu vas surement me dire quoi faire    Entre toi et moi, je ne prendrais jamais la place des ATC ici à Moose Jaw! Ça doit être un vrai casse tête de fou à nous controler pendant toute une journée! 

Pour te répondre JoWade, c'est pas vraiment compliqué, selon moi,  pour ce qui est de l'attitude des nouvelles recrues. Ils sont jeunes et se sentent invincibles... Ils sont surement très fier de leur nouveau emploi et en mettent pour épater la galerie. À défault d'avoir de l'expérience sur le terrain, ils s'inventent un passé. C'est pour ça que les cpl en montant n'ont pas ''d'attitude'' comme tu dis. Car c'est gars là, ils en ont vu des choses pas trop roses et ça leur tentent pas trop de parler de ce qu'ils ont fait en théâtre opérationnel.


----------



## stefatc (10 Oct 2006)

pipstah said:
			
		

> Salut Stef,
> je ne suis plus de la réserve. J'ai transferré de la milice pour le doux ciel bleu de l'airforce dans la régulière. Je te laisse deviner c'est quoi mon métier mais si je un jours je vais à Trenton, tu vas surement me dire quoi faire    Entre toi et moi, je ne prendrais jamais la place des ATC ici à Moose Jaw! Ça doit être un vrai casse tête de fou à nous controler pendant toute une journée!



Tres bon point pour JoWade... tu as tout a fait raison et sa resume tout!

Bon pour ton commentaire c'est soit pilote (ce qui me surprendrait car tu dois etre controler toute la journee donc un avion c'est juste en quelque heures pas plus que 3), trucker... sa je le pense bien car les gars sont plus souvent sur l'aeroport que les avions. pour finir c'est plus facile de controler 2 avions dans un circuit que 4 a 5 vehicules qui se promenent partout sur les taxiway et runway! donc si je me suis meler Jespere que tu vas me le dire ;D.

stefatc


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Nov 2006)

Quel sujet interessant Messieurs, je vous salue avec un sourire...

Je vois cette situation d'un autre angle. Puisque je ne suis aps encore enrolé, mon dossier nioaise car ils sont pas capable de s'enlever les doigts de dans le nez car ils viennent d'allumer que je suis déja enrolé comme CIC. Je sais...un CIC est encore moins respectable qu'un réserviste ou qu'un reg. Je peux l'accorder qu'une majorité ne sont pas génial.

Mais bon assez parler du CIC. Pour moi joindre la réserve est le plus que jeux visé car j'ai déja 2 emplois au civil...éventuellement j'aimerais faire du classe B ou C volontairement et éliminer au moin une de ces deux job si ce n'est pas les deux.

Je gravite autour des forces depuis assez longtemps pour voir que comme au civil...ya des ti-cass qui n'aurait pas leur place mais ce n'est pas rien qu'au niveau des forces dans el civil on y toruve la même choses.   

je crois que l'age a un impact sur une personne en position de chef, mais je crois que la maturité est encore plus importante. Je lâche le mouvement CIC car je n'ai pas les qualité requise pour être un bon Officier. Je suis un exécutant et non un planificateur. Je crois et j'espère être un meilleur MR que j'ai été Officier. et j'espère que je ne passerai pas pour un ti-casse. 

Il ne sert a rien de se vanté la face qu'on est dans les forces peu importe que l'on soit réserve ou Regul. si les gens veulent le savoir il le demanderont. 

Pour ce que je connais de la réserve, ce qui veut dire peu de choses, c'est qu'ils sont la bête noir de la régulière, le CIC est la bête noir de la réserve et de la régul. On trouvera toujours un ti-casse qui se pogne le beigne, et on sera toujours le ti-cass de qqn d'autre. 

Faut vivre avec cette réalité.


----------



## TheVerdicts (7 Dec 2006)

Bonjour à tous !
(C'est moi qui à démarré se topic en passant)

Vous avez tous de bons commentaires à propos de la réserve, de la milice ou de la régulière.  Pour ma part je suis dans la réserve, car en tant qu'étudiant à temps plein, les Forces me paient beaucoup plus qu'un emploi au civil et en plus ils me paient la moitié de mon université.  Moi je crois, personnellement bien sur, que la qualité des soldats, que ce soit dans la réserve ou dans la régulière, est à peu près la même qualitée.  (Personnellement, j'ai donné des cours de communication à 2 réguliers pendant un avant-midi et il était très satisfait de ma performance).  La majorité des soldats dans la réserve sont à l'université ou au collège... ils sont éduqués et ont un niveau d'écriture qui reflète leur scolarité.  Leur attitude aussi reflète leur scolarité et c'est ce qui fait la force de la réserve.  Personnellement, je suis dans les communications... c'est sur ce métier de réserviste (Op Trans), évidemment, que je base mon opinion sur les réservistes.  Je ne connais pas les milices des métiers de combat, à part, une fois où j'ai été supporter une régiment d'artillerie où j'ai été très déçu du niveau d'imbécibilité élevé.

Entk, moi je crois que les réguliers devraient accepter les réservistes.  Les réservistes sont, pour la plupart, plus scolarisé qu'eux et ils ont autant, sinon plus, d'occupation.

Math


----------



## schart28 (7 Dec 2006)

Très bien dit “TheVerdits”. 

En ce qui concerne ton commentaire « stefatc » Ha oui la reserve c’est pas vraiment les forces a moin que tu sois dans une unite de regule. et meme encore ! » Noublis pas que sans la réserve les FC ne serait pas capable de faire leur mission de c’est jours.

Laisse moi te dire qu'en parlant du 12ieme que yas des personne la qui sont pas très forts. Crois moi j’ai fait deux tours avec eux.  En passant, tu pourrais peu être vérifié la commission d’enquête sur CANBAT 2 quand le 12ieme était en control. WOW ce n’est pas fort.

En parlant de réparer les véhicules de la réserve, de toute façon c’est mieux que passer le balais, lol


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Dec 2006)

TheVerdicts said:
			
		

> Les réservistes sont, pour la plupart, plus scolarisé qu'eux et ils ont autant, sinon plus, d'occupation.



Ah oui, d'ou tu tires ton dire?

Max


----------



## mysteriousmind (7 Dec 2006)

theverdicts...juste en passant...sii tu voulais pas nommé ton unité...il faudrait que tu l'enlève de ton profile... :dontpanic:


----------



## pipstah (8 Dec 2006)

Max,  theverdicts pourra me corriger mais je partages en parti ce que pense theverdicts. Je n'ai pas de chiffres ou d'étude. Je parles de mon expérience en tant que réserviste et régulier car je me sens préviligié d'avoir vu les deux côtés des forces. Dans la réserve, on retrouve beaucoup d'étudiants de niveau collégial et universitaire car la réserve est un emploi très bien rénuméré qui donne une bonne expérience et qui en plus, rembourse 50% des frais de scolarité! Ce que je trouves personnellement mieux que d'aller au collège mais je n'emberquerai pas la dedans. C'est un groupe de personnes que l'armé courtise beaucoup car elles amènent un baguage d'expérience diversifiée et encore mieux, elles vont peut-être transferrer dans la régulière après avoir travaillées dans la réserve. Par contre, est-ce que ça fait d'eux de meilleurs soldats? Je ne crois pas mais ce que je penses c'est qu'elles plus outillées face aux défis qu'ils doivent faire face. De plus, la formation militaire est parfois difficile à transposer dans le civil. Par contre, je dois dire que de plus en plus de gens compétionnent pour des postes et qui sont très qualifiés. C'est l'armé qui en sort gagnante!


----------



## Zarack21 (13 Dec 2006)

Pour n'avoir que 2 ans dans les forces régulières, je suis Opérateur de transmission, J'ai un DEC en informatique... Ca fais seulement 10 mois que je suis a mon unité... Je recois mon premier hook bientot. 

Pour avoir eu des caporaux-chefs réserviste sur certain de mes cours ( QS par exemple) et avoir fais quelque exercice avec les réserviste, il venait comblé les position sur nos exercice que nous ne pouvions pas combler nous même due au manque de personnel car nous somme envoyer sur des tâches partout. Et bien la qualité dépent GRANDEMENT de la personne en elle même, comme pour exemple les cplc sur mon cours de QS... et bien on avais 3 reserviste, une "loche" comme j'aime bien les appeller... et bien il n'étais pas capable de nous marcher dans le sens du monde et il n'était pas professionnel pour son grade, tandis qu'un autre étais "correct" ce comparais a un cplc d'expérience régulier ( ou réserviste, j'imagine avec plus de temps) et il avais une "Machine"  il étais vraiment hot dans tout ce qu'il fesais, c'est le meilleurs cplc que j'ai vu jusqu'a présent, bien qu'il est transférer régul et qu'il est caporal maintenant.

En ce qui concerne les SDT et CPL, réserviste que j'ai cotoyé... et bien pour la plupart fesais la job. Certains soldat étais incompétent et d'autre caporal, je leur disais quoi faire la plupart du temps... 

Réserve ou régule... ya du bon et du mauvais...
La seule chose que je déplore dans la réserve est que les personne monte en grade trop vite en rapport a la régulière, cela peut causé certaines tension lorsque la réserve et la régul travail ensemble... a mon avis

L'Armée c'est comme dans tout... ya des très bonne personnes... Autant il peut avoir des incompétent de la pire espèce. On ne peut simplement rien n'y faire... C'est comme ca

Tant qu'a moi... La réserve c'est un club sociale bien payé en uniforme.
Just my 0.02$


----------



## TheVerdicts (13 Dec 2006)

Ok,

J'pense qu'en somme, d'après toutes les opinions observées ici, la réserve et la régulière sont composées d'adultes qui ont décidé de choisir un avenir différent, soit celui du travail au civil, tout en ayant accès au tour UN ou un travail à temps plein dans les forces.  L'avantage de la régulière sur le plan militaire, c'est qu'ils peuvent se spécialiser davantage par ex: Radio tech, avocat, pilote, forces spécials, etc.  Je ne crois pas qu'il y a de grandes différences à part ça.  Du côté de la régulière comme de la réserve, il y a des loches humaines et de "vrais fonctionnaires b.s".  

Du côté des officiers, c'est la même chose, les deux possèdent des minimum un B.A.C à l'université et ses ce qui rejoint la régulière et la réserve.  Cependant, la seule chose qui m'agace, c'est au niveau des officiers cadets.  Je comprends pas réellement pourquoi il faut saluer un officier cadet... j'ai beaucoup énormément grandement de la difficulté à accepter ça.

Tsé, la différence entre les Forces et les Cadets... c'est comme la différence entre les Pee-Wee au hockey et la ligne national.  
Qu'en pensez-vous des cadets ?... des officiers cadets ?


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Dec 2006)

Ne me fait pas commence sur ce sujet... Les Officiers Cadets....

Max


----------



## TheVerdicts (13 Dec 2006)

Bah,

Pourquoi pas parler de ce sujet... tsé, il y a surement une très bonne raison pourquoi les officiers cadets sont considérés comme de vrais officiers des Forces.  C'est ça que j'aimerais savoir.  
Avez-vous déjà salué des officiers cadets ?? pour ma part, j'ai l'impression que je suis vraiment pas capable...


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Dec 2006)

Theverdict...


Savais-tu que moi en tant qu'officier CIC je suis comissioner au mème niveau qu'un officier de la régul ou de la réserve que cela te plaise ou non.

JE suis conscient que je n'ai pas le même training que qqn reg ou res. mais je suis conscient qu'eux n'ont pas le même training que moi. Ma formation est orienté sur la gestion et sur la psychologie des ados. 

Combien d'officer ou de MR accepterait de n'être payer que 22 jours de solde dans une année alors que nous en travaillont le double...et parfois le tripple...combien de gens accepterait de faire les différents tasking dans un Corps de cadets...même si cela ressort de leurs tâche primaire?

Possiblement qu'avec un peu de temps vous vous adapteriez, j'ens suis conscient.  Je susi aussi conscient que certains officier ne méritent pas les honneurs d'une marque de respect tel que le salut.  mais sois coscient que tu as certain membre de CIC qui sont plus décorer que tu risque de l'être dans ta carrière. 

Nous devons faire des miracles avec les maigres ressource que nous avons. toujours faire plus avec le moin possible de ressource. On apprend beaucoup en "OJT" pusique notre école d'instruction nous donne trop peu de formation. souvent le savoir se transmet d'officier à officier... La réserve a plus de jours de formation obligatoire (et la je ne parle pas de jours de solde pour des tâches) en un an que nous avons de jours de solde 

Je peux comprendre l'insatisfaction que les éléments de la première réserve ou de la force régulière... Souvent ce sont les MR junior qui ont du trouble avec cela...et Les MR senior n'ont aucun problème. Je me suis toujours demander pourquoi, lorsque je croise  un Adjum il me salut  alors que lorsque je croise un pouf (qui sera mon cas bientot) ou un cpl ou même un cplc ils se sacre pas mal de nous. 

Je suis officier cic car dans le CIC il n'y a pas de MR, beaucoup de tâches que je fais au sein de mon CC ne relève théoriquement pas d'un offcier. mais un sous-off cadet de 15-16 ans n'aura pas le "wits" de faire.

Il y a une mentalité comme dans chaque niveau des FC. Certain sont lâches, D'autre donnent tout leurs énergie. il faut être être parfois totalement fou pour faire plsu de 30h de bénévolat en planification en une semaine. alors que nous avons un emplois ou même voir deux emplois au civil.

Je comprends ton questionement. Possiblement que lorsque mon dossier de transfert sera régler que je comprendrai plus encore. mais pour l'instant, je le vois avec mes yeux de CIC.


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Dec 2006)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Savais-tu que moi en tant qu'officier CIC je suis comissioner au mème niveau qu'un officier de la régul ou de la réserve que cela te plaise ou non.



Oui... Et c'est ca qui m'insulte...



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> JE suis conscient que je n'ai pas le même training que qqn reg ou res. mais je suis conscient qu'eux n'ont pas le même training que moi. Ma formation est orienté sur la gestion et sur la psychologie des ados.



Un civil n'a pas le même training que moi et pourtant il a pas de commission.  Je crois que l'origine de la commission diffère de ce que le rôle d'un officier cadet a.



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Combien d'officer ou de MR accepterait de n'être payer que 22 jours de solde dans une année alors que nous en travaillont le double...et parfois le tripple...combien de gens accepterait de faire les différents tasking dans un Corps de cadets...même si cela ressort de leurs tâche primaire?



Tout militaire doit faire de l'overtime ici et là...  Les réservistes classe A sont tenus de faire 6 hrs par jour pour recevoir leur pleine journée de salaire.  Qui fait seulement 6 heures?  Ça fait 2 mois que je fait 10 heures par jour et ce n'est pas la fin du monde...  Et je ne reverrai pas ces heures.  L'armée n'est pas du 8 à 4!



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Possiblement qu'avec un peu de temps vous vous adapteriez, j'ens suis conscient.  Je susi aussi conscient que certains officier ne méritent pas les honneurs d'une marque de respect tel que le salut.  mais sois coscient que tu as certain membre de CIC qui sont plus décorer que tu risque de l'être dans ta carrière.



Je respecte et salut ceux qui ont du service militaire antérieur... Mais je refuse de saluer un Capitaine de 20 ans alors que la plupart des capitaines avec qui je travaille refusent systématiquement que je les salue...



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Nous devons faire des miracles avec les maigres ressource que nous avons. toujours faire plus avec le moin possible de ressource. On apprend beaucoup en "OJT" pusique notre école d'instruction nous donne trop peu de formation. souvent le savoir se transmet d'officier à officier... La réserve a plus de jours de formation obligatoire (et la je ne parle pas de jours de solde pour des tâches) en un an que nous avons de jours de solde



Des miracles, je crois que chaque unité des FC doit en faire...



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Je peux comprendre l'insatisfaction que les éléments de la première réserve ou de la force régulière... Souvent ce sont les MR junior qui ont du trouble avec cela...et Les MR senior n'ont aucun problème. Je me suis toujours demander pourquoi, lorsque je croise  un Adjum il me salut  alors que lorsque je croise un pouf (qui sera mon cas bientot) ou un cpl ou même un cplc ils se sacre pas mal de nous.



Je crois que la raison pour laquelle les séniors saluent les CIC c'est que pour eux, c'est moins de trouble saluer que d'avoir a dealer avec l'officier cadet en question... 



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Je comprends ton questionement. Possiblement que lorsque mon dossier de transfert sera régler que je comprendrai plus encore. mais pour l'instant, je le vois avec mes yeux de CIC.



Ma frustration vient principalement (et je généralise peut être mais la plupart des CIC avec qui j'ai eu a dealer sont comme ca) que les CIC pensent tout savoir sur les forces parce qu'ils portent un uniforme.   Écouter un Major CIC me dire qu'il est impossible que je sois pilote dans les Forces alors que je suis en plein entraînement était très hilarant...

Selon moi, les CIC ne devraient pas avoir de commission et ne devraient pas avoir le même uniforme...  Voir des, je m'excuse, CIC "overweight" qui portent le même uniforme que moi me dégoute...  Je m'éforce à garder ma forme physique et eux sont pas foutu de faire un effort.  Il y en a bien sur aussi dans la réserve et la rég, mais en moindres proportions...

Max


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Dec 2006)

> Oui... Et c'est ca qui m'insulte...



Je vois pas pourquoi...nous sommes appelez a commander des troupes...donc.. c'est ce que nous faison. Nous ne sommes pas opérationnel je peux le comprendre...mais à chacun sa tâche, son métier. 



> Un civil n'a pas le même training que moi et pourtant il a pas de commission.  Je crois que l'origine de la commission diffère de ce que le rôle d'un officier cadet a.



CE civil n'est pas hibilité a prendre le commandement d'un unité, d'un centre d'instruction, ce civil ne peut pas être pasé sous charge, ce même civil n,a pas a subir les même conséquence qu'un officier.. 



> Tout militaire doit faire de l'overtime ici et là...  Les réservistes classe A sont tenus de faire 6 hrs par jour pour recevoir leur pleine journée de salaire.  Qui fait seulement 6 heures?  Ça fait 2 mois que je fait 10 heures par jour et ce n'est pas la fin du monde...  Et je ne reverrai pas ces heures.  L'armée n'est pas du 8 à 4!



Je te parle pas d'over time...je te parle que nous faisons du BÉNÉVOLAT jamais que je n'ai vu un officier CIC ne faire que 22 jours dans son année....c'est impossible...présentement depuis septembre je suis rendu a 22 jours....ce qui veut dire que dans l'éventualité ou je resterait CIC jusqu'a la fin de l'année...ce serai du temps gratos que je donne à mon CC.  Un CIC n'a pas accès à toutes les primes que vous pouvez avoir...clos, repas, éloignement....ect...etc... Je ne peux pas comprendre que tu parles d'over time...ya pas d'over time dans les FC, tu es payé moins de 6 ou plus de 6...moi aussi mais MAX 22 jours...vois tu la nuance???



> Je respecte et salut ceux qui ont du service militaire antérieur... Mais je refuse de saluer un Capitaine de 20 ans alors que la plupart des capitaines avec qui je travaille refusent systématiquement que je les salue...



Ca je suis en partie d'accord avec toi... voir une fifille capitaine qui se prend pour le nombril du monde...des fois ca aggace...mais ca fait partie de la game...ils sont capitaine, on les salut. toujours d'accord non. mais...



> Des miracles, je crois que chaque unité des FC doit en faire...



Je te dirais que les CIC (encore la je parle de ce que je connais comprenons-nous bien) son des maître de résolution de miracle.



> Je crois que la raison pour laquelle les séniors saluent les CIC c'est que pour eux, c'est moins de trouble saluer que d'avoir a dealer avec l'officier cadet en question...



PAs du tout, j'ai déja pris la peinne de demander a un SMR dans une unité de milice...il m'a expliquer cela d'une manière fort simple...Les jeunes MR ne comprenent pas tout l'énergie que vous mettez. c'est avec le temps qu'on comprend.



> Ma frustration vient principalement (et je généralise peut être mais la plupart des CIC avec qui j'ai eu a dealer sont comme ca) que les CIC pensent tout savoir sur les forces parce qu'ils portent un uniforme.   Écouter un Major CIC me dire qu'il est impossible que je sois pilote dans les Forces alors que je suis en plein entraînement était très hilarant...



Tu as raison...beaucoup de CIC pense tout savoir...et j'étais comme ca avant...jusqu'a ce que je me retouve dans un CC qui est dans un manège militaire m'a fait voir des choses différament. C'est vrai que certain CIC sont des ti-jos connaissance. mais il ne faut pas mettre tout le monde dnas le meme panier.



> Selon moi, les CIC ne devraient pas avoir de commission et ne devraient pas avoir le même uniforme...  Voir des, je m'excuse, CIC "overweight" qui portent le même uniforme que moi me dégoute...  Je m'éforce à garder ma forme physique et eux sont pas foutu de faire un effort.  Il y en a bien sur aussi dans la réserve et la rég, mais en moindres proportions...



C'est vrai...mais enleve tout ces CIC et tu te retrouve avec pas assez de monde pour driver les cadets. une orgaisation qui est  agréable pour les jeunes. Si je réussis a influancer ne serait-ce qu'un cadet de manière positive alors j'aurai fait mon boulot. 

Je veux quitter le CIC parce que je suis désillusionné...et que je suis possiblement pas un bon officier...je suis un éxécutant...j'aime faire la tâche proprement dite... possiblement que lorsque j'aurai fais mon QMB, mon QS ainsi que mon cours de métier...je verrai les choses différament. mais le concept de saluer des officier CIC , ne changera pas...ils sont officier.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Dec 2006)

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut éliminer les Cadets.  C'est une excellente organisation...  Mais avez vous réellement besoin d'une commission ou encore d'un uniforme d'officier des FC pour diriger des ados?  Je ne crois pas...  Il y a une nuange entre commander des troupes et commander des cadets...  Les responsabilités sont différentes.  Et c'est pour cette raison que je ne crois pas que vous devrier avoir une commission.

Max


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Dec 2006)

ben...on donne une structure de grade sous-officier au cadets....ce qui leurs permet d'assimilier le concept de la voie hiérarchique.....comment pourrions nous le faire en n'étant pas officier, 

Nous avons des responsabilité envers ces cadets et envers nos supérieur...Comment voulez qu'un CMDT de CC de fasse respecter dans l'optique ou je déciderait en tant que CMDT de pon de ne pas l'écouter...


Je suis soumis au mêmes règlements que tu peux l'être en tant qu'officier, donc...soumis aux même charge disciplinaire qu'il pourrait m'être donné pour toute erreur que je pourrais avoir fait. 

Je dois suivre la même voie hiérarchique. ce n'Est qu'un exemple....

Je ne ferais pas ce travail être en civil...dsl...cela demande trop au niveau "coeur"...JE sais pas comment l'Expliquer.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Dec 2006)

Dans toute organisation il y a une structure et pourtant, pas toutes les organisations ont des officiers commisionnes..  Je vois pas quelle difference il y aurait pour toi de faire ton travail dans un uniforme different et sans commission...  A mon avis, un chef d'organisation doit savoir faire respecter sa vue peu importe son statut.  

La structure de grade des cadets n'est pas celle des forces (un Cpl cadet n'est pas un Cpl de la reserve ou de la reguliere).  Pourquoi la structure de grade des officiers cadets devrait etre identique a celle des forces? 

Vous etes soumis au meme code disciplinaire oui.  Mais etes vous soumis aux memes reglements?  Pas dans tous les cas...  Par exemple, pas de PT test pour les CIC.  Tu vois ou je veux en venir?  On dirait que les CIC choisissent les reglements auxquels ils sont soumis...

Max


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Dec 2006)

Que dire de plus...Je ne peux pas te dire....

Tu as droit de ne pas être d'Accord, et, on pourrait en discuter pendant des siècle.... mon GPM est 092A qui stipule que ce sont des officier. donc je vis avec....je serais pas mal plus heureux en tant que MR. Les trois choses que tu peux faire sont les suivante....

1- Te plaindre au Big boss
2- Vivre avec
3- Refuser de vivre avec et vvire avec les conséquences.

Je quitte le monde du CIC par manque de motivation et par gout d'essayer autre choses. Possiblement que je verai les choses autrement mais bon. 

Je crois que les officier CIC sont la pour rester et que vous le vouliez ou non...ils demeurent des officier.

Si je suis ta logique...alors pkoi je salurais un pilote...c'est vrai....ils pilotent c'Est tout ce qu'ils font. et je pourrais en rajouter sur d'autre métier.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Dec 2006)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Que dire de plus...Je ne peux pas te dire....
> 
> Tu as droit de ne pas être d'Accord, et, on pourrait en discuter pendant des siècle.... mon GPM est 092A qui stipule que ce sont des officier. donc je vis avec....je serais pas mal plus heureux en tant que MR. Les trois choses que tu peux faire sont les suivante....
> 
> ...



Un pilote peu eventuellement diriger d'autres personne au combat (lire Kosovo).  Est-ce que je tiens mordicus a me faire saluer?  Vraiment pas...  Et je me sens mal a l'aise de me faire saluer par des gens qui ont plus d'experience que moi avec les forces alors que je ne suis qu'a peine entraine.  On s'entraine a diriger des gens au combat (BOTC, CAP pour les gens de l'armee, les phases de MARS pour la marine, differents cours de metier pour l'aviation)  On doit rester qualifie sur les armes individuelles (C7 et 9mm).  Je ne suis pas fache...  Mais je ne comprends pas la logique derriere la commission d'un officier CIC.  

Max


----------



## big_castor (14 Dec 2006)

Je suis un peu fatigué de répondre à des questions sur la Commission et l'uniforme des Officiers CIC, alors je vais simplement rediriger ceux quin ont des critiques à faire vers mon explication d'il y a deux ans : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17846/post-96378.html#msg96378


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Dec 2006)

Squadron, j'Aiem ce que tu as  écris...


et je vais laché le morceau.


Common on est toute dans la meme gang....a travailler dans un objectif similaire.....pkoi s'ostiner sur des trucs que nous auront jamais de controle.


----------



## ggg (2 Jan 2007)

Voilà ce que j'appelle un sujet qui dérive ... Pour en revenir au titre du sujet, il est vrai que nous sommes dans une immense machine, à paperasse... Que dire du nombre exorbitant de 20 000 fonctionnaires pour 60 000 soldats ... et puis, les forces canadiennes ont quoi ? 100 ? 150 Généraux... est-ce vraiment proportionnel au nombre d'enrôlés? Si l'on se compare aux Américains qui sont tout aussi ou plus fonctionnels que nous ?
J'aimerais bien trouver les chiffres exacts à mes spéculations précédentes. Si vous connaissez des liens pouvant m'aider j'apprécierai.

Pour ce qui est du débat, "je suis réguliers donc je suis plus qualifié, meilleur, compétent, intelligent, athlétique, beau et mon papa est plus fort que toi", j'ai à dire que la réserve n'a pas les mêmes fonctions que la régulière, alors il est normal qu'un caporal-chef qui travail 5 jours semaines connaissent un peu plus son travail. Reste que certains réservistes peuvent parfois faire part d'un plus grand professionnalisme et "common sens" que certains réguliers, et le contraire est aussi vrai. Cela dépend seulement de l'individu et de son bagage. Je connais une personne qui a plus de 20 ans dans la régulière et qui a ensuite passé dans la réserve, et j'aimerais bien voir quelqu'un le traiter de milicien de fin semaine trop payé. 

Pour ce qui est des Officiers cadets (CIC), je dois avouer avoir un peu de misère à les saluer... Et le jour où l'on m'indiquera que saluer un CIC n'est plus nécessaire, j'arrêterais. Mais bon, quand on est soldat on suit l'éthique militaire et les règlements. 

Petite question pour finir, est-ce qu'un CIC reçoit les mêmes papiers qu'un Officier de la régulière commissionné par la reine ?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2007)

ggg said:
			
		

> Petite question pour finir, est-ce qu'un CIC reçoit les mêmes papiers qu'un Officier de la régulière commissionné par la reine ?



Oui


----------



## elricko (17 Jan 2007)

Encore un débats milice régul!
Pour être un milicien qui transfere régul j'ai juste sa a dire, la milice devrais faire la job qu'elle doit faire et non se faire torcher par les régul et le cours de recru et QS devrait être plus long, ces fou le nombre de personne qui se croie dans rambo, dans mon uniter on torche nos propre canon et ceux du 5ieme quand on les prend (enfin, j'espere qu'on le fait tout le temps, je suis pas au courant si ces le cas) Je trouve jsute dommage que quand on transfere on est cataloguer milice, même si on se défonce. Y'a aussi des régul qui sont pas fort, j'ai un chum de mon régiment qui a tirer avec la régul, y'a un "rambo" qui lui a donner un cou dans les couilles juste après s'etre battu avec deux personnes, pas fort du tout.

En gros, les miliciens sont pas tous des cruches, les régul son pas tous des machines, mais ceux qui se force, milice ou régul, sa parrais ^^


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Jan 2007)

Elricko a raison...

ya des tout partout.


----------



## geo (17 Jan 2007)

des héros et des zéros

Il  en a partout.

Pour la pluspart, les réguliers ont tendance à agacer les nouveaux arrivés de la milice/réserve parcequ'ils ont souvent tendance à vouloir prouver qu'ils savent tout - dès le 1er jour.  Ils s'enfargent, ils prouvent aux réguliers qu'ils sont des nuls et la réputation persiste.

On se tait, on fait notre petite affaire et on se concentre à s'intégrer.


----------

